# Looking for info on this



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

I was deciding on making a home theater but I can't seem to find the info on the setup. I remember it looks like this.

It could be with 1/2/3/4 subs. Anyone remember this and can lead me to more info?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

isobaric? Your paint skills need some work


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

GreekPower said:


> I was deciding on making a home theater but I can't seem to find the info on the setup. I remember it looks like this.
> 
> It could be with 1/2/3/4 subs. Anyone remember this and can lead me to more info?


The housewrecker.

www.Decware.com


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

clueless?, can't tell from the pic


----------



## GreekPower (Mar 18, 2007)

yes house wrecker!

thank you.

anyone have this in their house?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

GreekPower said:


> yes house wrecker!
> 
> thank you.
> 
> anyone have this in their house?


60ndown had one for sale a few months back.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> 60ndown had one for sale a few months back.



Think you sould sqeeze 60ndown for a little something something...


----------

